# Do u ever want to do what ur fursona animal is doing?



## JaguarSoul (Feb 24, 2012)

I dunno, this is kind of weird. Now my fursona is a jaguar and I feel a deep connection for jaguars and I notice that if Im walking down the street and I see a small dog or a bird or a squirrel I get this crazy desire to chase after it, like I am hunting. I also get this feeling of wanting to sink my teeth into it but of course because of disease I wouldnt but u know what I mean. Of course I conntrol myself and dont do this (I know im a human nor a jaguar just very close to them) but sometimes if no one is looking I will chase animals but only if its safe and they cant get hit by a car you know. 

I am also a pretty good runner lol.

So do you anyone here also get these "desires" to do things ur fursona would do? and how do u deal with it?


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 24, 2012)

No. Because a fursona is a fictional character you create on a whim. It's fictional.

You're supposed connection to it is your over-reactive imagination trying to latch onto a pseudo-relationship with something that doesn't exist.

This is just silly.


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2012)

What my fursona animal is doing? Yeah, about every seven seconds.


ed: i'm so sorry I'm terrible


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 24, 2012)

I used to be like this, I could walk past a dog and wonder if it would sense something inherently cat-like about me and take against that, but that's just my overly complicated mind which seems comfortably able to think a whole bunch of different things at the same time, some of which disagree with each other.
I do still run cat-like though, on my toes one foot right in front of the other rather than a little to the side, no idea where or when I picked that habit up, though. When I was going through the odd overly interested animal phase though, which I have since mostly grown out of, I was more into the idea of an invisible kitten that followed me around and would do stuff by itself, rather than of being the cat myself. But that was long before I found this place, which does rather affect peoples' ideas of what is normal and expected of them.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 24, 2012)

I often dumpster dive and eat garbage while evading predators at night.

So yeah, I guess so.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually, no. Crocodiles are voracious animals and I often struggle with finishing one plate of food. DX


----------



## JaguarSoul (Feb 24, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I used to be like this, I could walk past a dog and wonder if it would sense something inherently cat-like about me and take against that, but that's just my overly complicated mind which seems comfortably able to think a whole bunch of different things at the same time, some of which disagree with each other.
> I do still run cat-like though, on my toes one foot right in front of the other rather than a little to the side, no idea where or when I picked that habit up, though. When I was going through the odd overly interested animal phase though, which I have since mostly grown out of, I was more into the idea of an invisible kitten that followed me around and would do stuff by itself, rather than of being the cat myself. But that was long before I found this place, which does rather affect peoples' ideas of what is normal and expected of them.



Cool, I sometimes find myself walking digitrigrade like on my fingers instead of on my toes.

Your avatar is very sexy btw


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2012)

Aside from the occasional wish to have a wagging tail as a stress minimizer and a subtler way to show disinterest and other emotions without having to open my mouth, no.


----------



## Truxi (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't say I've ever had the urge to eat earthworms and slugs, no.


----------



## JaguarSoul (Feb 24, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Aside from the occasional wish to have a wagging tail as a stress minimizer and a subtler way to show disinterest and other emotions without having to open my mouth, no.



Me too lol, I sometimes even wiggle my butt to react to things and then remember I dont have a tail


----------



## ADF (Feb 24, 2012)

My sona is just a anthro animal representation of myself. So he'd essentially just be doing what I do, just look different doing it.

Though I do find myself wondering sometimes what X activity would be like as my sona. I imagine mundane activities would become... complicated.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2012)

i frequently bask in the sun for a few hours and then try to chase down injured ornithopodas


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2012)

Things skunks do: 

-Walk awkwardly
-Be antisocial
-Blunder into traffic
-Smell bad

...

Mission accomplished? 



SIX said:


> What my fursona animal is doing? Yeah, about every seven seconds.
> 
> 
> ed: i'm so sorry I'm terrible



On the one hand, I kind of knew what that was linking to. On the other hand, NSFW tags are always a good idea.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 24, 2012)

No.

I like being a normal boy.

(shut up yes I am)


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 24, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2012)

Running, leaping, killing things with my teeth and claws; maybe, except I'd be cursed with violent conflicts.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

I fly often.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2012)

I find myself having the urge to break into chicken coops and to outsmart other woodland creatures in various fables quite often.


----------



## Teal (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm always doing things the way a shapeshifting hyena hybrid would 
I also can lift over a ton, have psychic powers and drool than can melt anything. :V


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I want to release my animal instincts to rape everything with a hole, even inanimate objects and shit all over the place :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 24, 2012)

I would seriously love to be a single hermit that sleeps, hoards, poops, and pees in a tunnel. :V


----------



## Criminal Scum (Feb 24, 2012)

Sometimes I hold things for hours on end.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 24, 2012)

Not really. Although it usually does what I do anyways, lol


----------



## Sar (Feb 24, 2012)

What? Criticise the whole of this thread? Point out everything that is wrong with it?


----------



## Cyril (Feb 24, 2012)

Eat bamboo? Nope
Be cute? Nope

that's like all that red pandas ever do sooo


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 24, 2012)

i whimper occasionally

I'm normal I promise


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't even know what moogles fucking do. I guess the ones in FFXI take care of players' houses? Do I want to be a housekeeper? Not really.


----------



## JaguarSoul (Feb 24, 2012)

They have cool music play when they appear...

You know what that means...

Shoulder boom box FTW!


----------



## triage (Feb 24, 2012)

i often fantasize about setting myself aflame


----------



## Sar (Feb 24, 2012)

JaguarSoul said:


> They have cool music play when they appear...


Like a theme song?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't get the desire to eat children or pillage villages.
I suppose The answer is no


----------



## Lunar (Feb 24, 2012)

Feral?  No, I don't want to be stuck in a field all day with nothing to do but make cuds and shit, and get my tits squeezed twice a day.  No thanks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 24, 2012)

My fagsona is just a stupider version of myself. So not really.

He has his own fursona, though.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have a Fursona, but I've mentioned anthro-toaster a few times lately, so I think there's a connection. I have a desire to turn bread into toast. Not only that, but I want to turn that toast black until a nearby person says "fuck" and has to start over. You have no idea how much I live for that moment!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 24, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> I don't have a Fursona, but I've mentioned anthro-toaster a few times lately, so I think there's a connection. I have a desire to turn bread into toast. Not only that, but I want to turn that toast black until a nearby person says "fuck" and has to start over. You have no idea how much I live for that moment!



Am I the only person here who accidentally burns toast but instead of starting over, actually eats that blackened toast?


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 24, 2012)

The only thing that makes me remotely similar to my character in any way (other then being based entirely on me) is i'm cute, needy yet apathetic, and I sometimes like to sleep way too much.

Furries who bark, howl, chase eachother, or otherwise act like a wild animal in public need to have their heads examined.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Am I the only person here who accidentally burns toast but instead of starting over, actually eats that blackened toast?



Am I the only person here that actually knows how to properly toast toast? 


Anywho, I sleep multiple times per day, eat a ton, don't like crowds or sudden loud noises, and am not very vocal with words. So I guess I do have some of the tendencies.
Oh, and I think having a borrow as a house in the ground could be pretty cool. At least save some money on the energy bill.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 24, 2012)

Not really. I like wearing a tail, but I never actually want to _act_ like an animal.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 24, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Am I the only person here that actually knows how to properly toast toast?



I know how to toast toast.  My toasted toast is well-known among local toast-eaters.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Am I the only person here who accidentally burns toast but instead of starting over, actually eats that blackened toast?



Your lack of concern is the bane of my toastersona.

Well, as long as you are still vexed by the blackened toast, it's a partial success.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 24, 2012)

Be a sheep? Not much exciting about that. Well, or it gets a little _too_ exciting, what with all the wolves that'd be running about if furries became their sonas. :I 

The alt's a parasaurolophus though. Being extinct would suck.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 24, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Be a sheep? Not much exciting about that. Well, or it gets a little _too_ exciting, what with all the wolves that'd be running about if furries became their sonas. :I
> 
> The alt's a parasaurolophus though. Being extinct would suck.


Yeah, there's far too few hoofers and such to outweigh predators.  A furry world would suck ass.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 24, 2012)

Sometimes I imagine my fursona eating pocky and watching inu yasha in some kigu jammies.  But when she is not being  ultra kawaii, she's saving the world with her half demon blood and sword passed down from her ancestors.  Sometimes she is a wolf.  She is the strongest.  My parents just don't understand.  I think they saw that CSI episode >:C




Lunar said:


> I know how to toast toast. My toasted toast is well-known among local toast-eaters.



wtf toasters toast bread, not toast!  Toasting toast would result in charcoal squares.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 24, 2012)

In the way that I would rather be outside walking around instead of going to classes, yeah.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 24, 2012)

JaguarSoul said:


> I dunno, this is kind of weird. Now my fursona is a jaguar and I feel a deep connection for jaguars and I notice that if Im walking down the street and I see a small dog or a bird or a squirrel I get this crazy desire to chase after it, like I am hunting. I also get this feeling of wanting to sink my teeth into it but of course because of disease I wouldnt *but u know what I mean*. Of course I conntrol myself and dont do this (I know im a human nor a jaguar just very close to them) but sometimes if no one is looking I will chase animals but only if its safe and they cant get hit by a car you know.
> 
> I am also a pretty good runner lol.
> 
> So do you anyone here also get these "desires" to do things ur fursona would do? and how do u deal with it?



No, I don't.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 24, 2012)

for what it's worth (nothing) I take my bread out of the toaster and check it over and over until it's just right, and I put it back different ways around, so it's evenly toasted all over in my silly tiny toaster.
Cats don't eat toast, so far as I know. (on topic )


----------



## Namba (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, actually I would.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 24, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Yeah, actually I would.


But you get to work for Santa Claus! It's not fair!


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

We have derailed this thread to toast banter!

Get in, FaF.


----------



## Sar (Feb 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Am I the only person here who accidentally burns toast but instead of starting over, actually eats that blackened toast?



I tend to scrape it off the really burnt with a knife. Then put a ton of marmalade on it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Am I the only person here who accidentally burns toast but instead of starting over, actually eats that blackened toast?


I don't see why thow away good food
I'd eat that


----------



## Cyril (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't really like toast that much :/
Dunno why.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 24, 2012)

Cyril said:


> I don't really like toast that much :/
> Dunno why.



Put something in it. It's really good for BLTs. In fact, you could probably just put bacon in it and call it good.


----------



## oddeofreq (Feb 24, 2012)

JaguarSoul said:


> I dunno, this is kind of weird. Now my fursona is a jaguar and I feel a deep connection for jaguars and I notice that if Im walking down the street and I see a small dog or a bird or a squirrel I get this crazy desire to chase after it, like I am hunting. I also get this feeling of wanting to sink my teeth into it but of course because of disease I wouldnt but u know what I mean. Of course I conntrol myself and dont do this (I know im a human nor a jaguar just very close to them) but sometimes if no one is looking I will chase animals but only if its safe and they cant get hit by a car you know.
> 
> I am also a pretty good runner lol.
> 
> So do you anyone here also get these "desires" to do things ur fursona would do? and how do u deal with it?


 not so much the primal animal things like hunting but i often imagin myself twitching my snow leopard ears and swishing my tail around when im happy.  stuff like that.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2012)

I do what my character always does: snort lyrium and cast frost-bolts like a baws!


----------



## Carnie (Feb 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I do what my character always does: snort lyrium and cast frost-bolts like a baws!



Damn  haven't seen that avatar in a while.

But yeah my character doesn't exist so no, I wouldn't wanna do that.

OP, you're retarded btw


----------



## Brazen (Feb 24, 2012)

No, apparently it's illegal to loiter around a bridge and mug everyone who crosses.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2012)

JaguarSoul said:


> Cool, I sometimes find myself walking digitrigrade like on my fingers instead of on my toes.
> 
> Your avatar is very sexy btw



That is a hand-stand, not walking digitigrade. digitigrade IS walking on your toes. yeesh.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 24, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> That is a hand-stand, not walking digitigrade. digitigrade IS walking on your toes. yeesh.



Maybe my Fursona is an Egyptian, because when I was a kid in the 80's-early 90's, I used to walk like one at dance parties?


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 24, 2012)

You mean this isn't how arguments normally go?


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 24, 2012)

Brazen said:


> No, apparently it's illegal to loiter around a bridge and mug everyone who crosses.



That's so 19th century. Now, all you have to do is post inflammatory comments on the intertubes. Or ask riddles.


----------



## ziK (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6500041

Duh. I love sleeping. Hence the commission.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't want to do what my fursona does since the character is of a species that doesn't exist. I want to exist.


----------



## veeno (Feb 24, 2012)

No and wtf.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Damn  haven't seen that avatar in a while.
> 
> But yeah my character doesn't exist so no, I wouldn't wanna do that.
> 
> OP, you're retarded btw



I was feeling a bit "elven" today, so I pulled out the old avvie from the closet. :V


----------



## green wolf (Feb 24, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Aside from the occasional wish to have a wagging tail as a stress minimizer and a subtler way to show disinterest and other emotions without having to open my mouth, no.



ditto


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> My fagsona is just a stupider version of myself. So not really.
> 
> He has his own fursona, though.



We need to go deeper. 

BWAAAAM


----------



## Seas (Feb 24, 2012)

Exploring the universe in a spacecraft and fucking around with natives on planets?
Sure thing!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> We need to go deeper.
> 
> BWAAAAM



I had sworn I'd start to hate _Inception_ if I heard another reference to it, but I'll make an exception for this case *golf clap*


----------



## shteev (Feb 24, 2012)

You're doing it wrong.

Thinking crazy shit like that doesn't make you closer to your fursona, or any other animal. It just makes you crazy.

Grow up, please.


----------



## Flarei (Feb 24, 2012)

Brazen said:


> No, apparently it's illegal to loiter around a bridge and mug everyone who crosses.



You sir, deserve a cookie.

However, it is apparently frowned upon to hunt deer with your teeth, then obsess over licking your own nuts.

So not really. I do like to nibble on my fiences arm tho.


----------



## veeno (Feb 24, 2012)

I chase animals and howl at the moon.

But i did that before i even knew what a furry was.

V:


----------



## Lunar (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't wanna be food.  ;~;  And it'd be weird watching another species drink what came out of my udder.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to go to the forest and start digging holes and eating berries.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 25, 2012)

Lunar said:


> I don't wanna be food.  ;~;  And it'd be weird watching another species drink what came out of my udder.



So don't look


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 25, 2012)

My fursona is a sergal who eats sushi, I eat sushi, the end.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 25, 2012)

Lunar said:


> I don't wanna be food.  ;~;  *And it'd be weird watching another species drink what came out of my udder.*



It'd be weird just having an udder.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2012)

Mostly my manimal does 16-year-old boys so of course I am jealous. ):


----------



## Lunar (Feb 25, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> It'd be weird just having an udder.


Christfuck, my boobs would be on my belly.  ;A;  I'd be a pariah amongst all of society...


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Mostly my manimal does 16-year-old boys so of course I am jealous. ):



I assumed you already did this.
I am dissapoint. :V


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I assumed you already did this.
> I am dissapoint. :V



Family members don't count. \:


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Family members don't count. \:


DO THEM ANYWAY


----------



## Lunar (Feb 25, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Family members don't count. \:



I didn't know you lived in Kentucky, too!


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> He has his own fursona, though.


*gasp* FUR-CEPTION.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 25, 2012)

JaguarSoul said:


> I dunno, this is kind of weird. Now my fursona is a jaguar and I feel a deep connection for jaguars and I notice that if Im walking down the street and I see a small dog or a bird or a squirrel I get this crazy desire to chase after it, like I am hunting. I also get this feeling of wanting to sink my teeth into it but of course because of disease I wouldnt but u know what I mean. Of course I conntrol myself and dont do this (I know im a human nor a jaguar just very close to them) but sometimes if no one is looking I will chase animals but only if its safe and they cant get hit by a car you know.
> 
> I am also a pretty good runner lol.
> 
> So do you anyone here also get these "desires" to do things ur fursona would do? and how do u deal with it?



I don't have any 'desires' when I see animals, that's just fucking weird. The only time I chase my dog is when he's got something he isn't supposed to have or when I'm walking him in the park or something, you know, like most normal pet owners do. My fursona's a Husky, I don't feel the need to attach a sleigh to myself, find other Huskies then run around the Pennines with some guy shouting 'mush' at us.

How can you 'be close' to Jaguars anyway, unless you've lived around one for your upbringing and learnt to act like it, you're not 'close' to them, you just like them.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 25, 2012)

You mean that I should feel a strange urge to fly around during the night and hunt moths? No, I don't feel such a pull. 
I could never bring myself to hurt those obese, clumsy little creatures. They're quite charming, in fact.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2012)

JaguarSoul said:


> I dunno, this is kind of weird. Now my fursona is a jaguar and I feel a deep connection for jaguars and I notice that if Im walking down the street and I see a small dog or a bird or a squirrel I get this crazy desire to chase after it, like I am hunting. I also get this feeling of wanting to sink my teeth into it but of course because of disease I wouldnt but u know what I mean. Of course I conntrol myself and dont do this (I know im a human nor a jaguar just very close to them) but sometimes if no one is looking I will chase animals but only if its safe and they cant get hit by a car you know.
> 
> I am also a pretty good runner lol.
> 
> So do you anyone here also get these "desires" to do things ur fursona would do? and how do u deal with it?



Well, my fursona likes to drink, chill out, and make fun of Lady Gaga videos/make fun of wacko Christians. So...Yeah. I already do what my fursona does, bro.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 25, 2012)

I used to act like a cat








when I was 5.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2012)

What?  Like sing random songs out of nowhere like winter wrap-up & smile smile smile or talk about the magic of friendship?
I already do that.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have a fursona. I feel I should have an anthropomorphosized version of myself to represent myself within the fandom.

I do, however, have an alter-ego named Skippy LeDoodangle. I never draw him.


----------



## Goronian (Feb 28, 2012)

I... Don't really have a fursona. Although I tend to imitate cats, when I play with our cats, but that's more of an in-joke and no one ever sees this, aside from my husband.

I do tend to imitate the facial expressions of the characters I'm reading/writing/thinking about. Led to a lot of embarrassing moments.

Oh, wait, I do chase cats on the street, but that's mainly because we pick up strays and find homes for them. You know, things normal people do. Normal people, who live in one room, but have four cats. Yeah...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2012)

I like dragons. My fursona is an Eastern Dragon. uh...I have no desire to go around setting fire to stuff and taking people's treasure....okay slight lie on that second part I'm willing to exchange money for certain treasures because I like to collect.

No desire though to jump into a lake and hunt fish. No desire to have people worship me as a river diety. Yeah the answer to this is no.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't say no to being a cat on occasion, it looks kind of fun, maybe I could be a werecat? But I know I am not now, and so don't really even think about it.


Though, I do like walking outside alone of an evening, curling up in a nice warm spot (preferably with a book or something) lazing in bed all morning, things like that. And, I seem to have a strange natural aptitude for finding my way home across the city.

meanwhile, forget cats for a moment, if I ever get around to writing my comic/graphic novel idea, my fursona character in that will be sharing a house at university with close friends, getting into a wonderful, passionate relationship, and likely a couple less successful ones, working out at the gym, getting himself a nice job, and plenty else I haven't thought of yet, basically living the life I wish I could, if I wasn't so shy and everything.

So, in conclusion, yes.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> I like dragons. My fursona is an Eastern Dragon. uh...I have no desire to go around setting fire to stuff and taking people's treasure....okay slight lie on that second part I'm willing to exchange money for certain treasures because I like to collect.
> 
> No desire though to jump into a lake and hunt fish. No desire to have people worship me as a river diety. Yeah the answer to this is no.


You would make the best wizard deity.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

Err.... used to take the fursona thing pretty far. 

Long ago I devoted myself to learning how to revert to my base, primal instincts. Worked out, I barely remember what happened. All senses and actions, no thoughts and barely any memory.

I still sniff the air like a coyote, I prefer meat (my dad likes his steak bloody, think I may have gotten some of that), I love night and sometimes have far more energy at night, I have felt the desire to run wild and free through the woods at night in summer camp (before I even knew about furries, was accompanied by odd rings of light in my visions and odd seizure-like thing), I get along very well with animals (they either love me even if they hate humanity, and I have...... scared a very loud dog just by looking at it. It hated me from then on. Could be the whole paranormal thing, back then). My lip does twitch like a dog when angry, and I do growl a bit. I eat like a dog in a way, not that picky and wolf it all down. I run on my toes, always have. My friend describes it as I run like a monster. I have great night vision. My hearing has proved itself to be crazy good at times, but I'm too dazed off to pay attention and I don't know if I still have it. I tend to pant a bit, may just be bad breathing.


Anybody else notice that some people have smells that stick with them? Maybe it's just their coats........
Only noticed it with a few friends. Maybe my friends stink? =-P




I'm not crazy, but I am weird.


----------



## Goronian (Feb 28, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> Anybody else notice that some people have smells that stick with them? Maybe it's just their coats........
> Only noticed it with a few friends. Maybe my friends stink? =-P


We're on a furry site. "Weird" is the default here, so don't let it get into your head, unless you decide to do something crazy.

And yeah, people really do smell differently. My husband smells like beer, but claims I smell like bologna. One of my friends has a very strong smell... I used to think it was just a general "homeless stink", since there was this time, when he ran from home for a year, but no, homeless people smell differently. I can't even describe it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> Long ago I devoted myself to learning how to revert to my base, primal instincts.



The human brain does not work that way. :/



Goronian said:


> And yeah, people really do smell differently. My husband smells like beer, but claims I smell like bologna.



Take a shower! >=[


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

Crazy? Me? Nah.........

Define crazy




Mentova, I know that now. Feel like a nutter saying it.
I had alot going on. The paranormal and all that freaky butt stuff.....


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 28, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> Err.... used to take the fursona thing pretty far.
> 
> Long ago I devoted myself to learning how to revert to my base, primal instincts. Worked out, I barely remember what happened. All senses and actions, no thoughts and barely any memory.
> 
> ...



You sound a very interesting person, and like you've gotten experiences out of life that many people haven't, that could still be a good thing. Although, I would say, back when I was like this, I would... not exactly exaggerate how I felt, but at least pick up on every tiniest detail, every little anecdote that fitted with how I wanted to feel. some sort of confirmation bias, I suppose.
And running wild in nature does sound like a good idea, I want to try it, but it's all farms or city around anywhere I've ever lived


----------



## Lunar (Feb 28, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> Err.... used to take the fursona thing pretty far.
> 
> Long ago I devoted myself to learning how to revert to my base, primal instincts. Worked out, I barely remember what happened. All senses and actions, no thoughts and barely any memory.
> 
> ...


....What did I just read.  Though I'm sort of the same way when it comes to food, at least the not-picky bit.  I'm adventurous with food, but I like to really taste it.  My family thinks I eat too fast, but I have a one-track mind when I'm eating.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

I've seen and done a good chunk of it. 



Demons to duck tape, I'm your man :V




I made a sandwich out of an entire can of spam and sauerkraut after a bit dinner. Took me maybe 1 1/2 min tops to eat it.
And then I had ice cream.

Go high metabolism! I never gain weight....



Guys, I really did give up all that paranormal stuff. Don't judge me on it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> Mentova, I know that now. Feel like a nutter saying it.
> I had alot going on. The paranormal


It's ok we all do dumb stuff as a kid. I used to fantasize about being a fox and other weird shit. 

Ahhh, the paranormal. I find that stuff fascinating even if I don't beleiv-



> and all that freaky butt stuff.....



o_o

Let's ummm... yeah let's not talk about that. Whatever it is.


----------



## Goronian (Feb 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Take a shower! >=[


Hey! My personal hygiene is not that bad. And when you sleep with someone, you kind of can't help, but smell each others sweat (which is the "scent" of a person, really). 

I don't think bologna is the right word, though. We have this sausage in Russia, with a very mild meaty taste. It looks kind of like bologna, so I assumed... Perhaps wrong.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

Ha.... let's not even get into the kinky stuff I used to like from 10-14.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 28, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> I've seen and done a good chunk of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I can learn from you, I'm totally the opposite in the way of not trying anything new or interesting, I just sit here and type all day being boring.
high metabolisms are fun, too, though, I eat all day none stop, pretty much, so many unhealthy snacks. That's another thing, I like my food in little bits all through the day, just like a cat.


Did I ever tell you I had an imaginary pet cat for a while, she was a sort of spirit guide thing, except mostly she just complained that I wasn't working, a bit like that sensible voice in the back of your head, just projected into the least sensible thing I could think of. She did also like to have fun playing about, jumping on stuff, sneaking off all inquisitive, such a lively little kitten, I miss her some times.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

I just eat whenever I'm bored.



Went to a five-star buffet in a hotel for someone wedding anniversery when I was 8........ I had a plate stacked 6 inches high with waffles. i went back for more until they ran out. Everyone in the hotel watched, stunned.

Got sick on the way home, but it was worth it =P





I experiment. On myself, on the world. I test the limits of the psyche, or used to.
You don't know the limits unless you have been there, just try not to go beyond.



Do I sound like a nutter to you guys? I've settled down now......


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> Ha.... let's not even get into the kinky stuff I used to like from 10-14.


Alright I'm out. You scare me. :c


----------



## Goronian (Feb 28, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I like my food in little bits all through the day, just like a cat.


Not really. As soon as our kibble hits their plates, they race to it and try to eat it as fast, as they can. Mostly because we have this one cat, who eats constantly and oftentimes steals food from other cats.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Alright I'm out. You scare me. :c



Five points to the weird guy Kosdu
:V





You'd never guess I was so weird in real life. You'd just guess I was a hard butt, a scary genius, or a complete idiot.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 28, 2012)

I could go on for ages about all the weird things I did as a teenager, though. maybe we could have a competition there. I tried to grow a tail for a while. And wings, big white feathery ones. tried to force my eyes to change colour, attempted to learn telekinesis for some years, actually on three separate occasions. And oh yes, eating so much food. I only do that when people are watching, entire two or three person meals, half a big cake, huge 6 person trifles, but what's the point if noone else knows you did it?


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

Kitutal........ Yeah..... a few years ago I did try a few things. I won't quite go into specifics.... but yeh.



Funny thing is, I didn't realize how much my tail bone protrudes until I tried to do crunches today on hard floor. I couldn't, or maybe it was because I was so tired too.
Don't know why this talk reminded me of this.




Oh yes, I can make anyone talk crazy if I talk in person. Like my mood is contagieous. 
No joke, it's funny sometimes.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm just the same, I can't do sit-ups unless I'm on my nice soft bed, and sometimes, when I lean back in my chair, I hear all the bones crunching together.


----------



## Goronian (Feb 28, 2012)

You lucky-lucky bastards. I balloon if I so much as eat less, than four hours before sleep, let alone gorge like you do. And tomorrow I'm gonna be on a diet. Goddamnit.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 28, 2012)

I do do lots of exersice and fidget constantly, though, I'm incapable of keeping still, so I use up a lot of energy. I also use a lot going outside in the cold, I often do that inappropriately dressed and it quickly makes me hungry.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

Goronian said:


> You lucky-lucky bastards. I balloon if I so much as eat less, than four hours before sleep, let alone gorge like you do. And tomorrow I'm gonna be on a diet. Goddamnit.



Sorry =P


Guess I'll go mourn over a nice evening snack :V


Oh yeah, I can also sit of my left foot on right side. Same Vice-Versa. I can pop my bones in and out of my hip bones a bit without pain.
My back kills during push-ups or crunches. I always pop bones and hurts like crazy. Got a bad back, I guess.

That's all the weird I can think of right now.




@ Kitual


Are we related? Lol

I went outside in way below freezing temperatures barefoot in a bathing suit. I felt fine.


Must be my part Russian.



Would be very.... weird.. if you had Lalei's down your line....


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 28, 2012)

rumour has it I'm 1/16th spanish, but that's about it. below freezing is somewhere beyong my limit at the moment. 4*C in shorts and sandles is nice, you feel the cold wrapping itself around you, but just not quite enough to get through and inside.

But perhaps we should stop with the off topic now.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes! Someone else who shares this.......
Worse with the wind though. In the morning I'm sensitive to the cold though.

You sound just like my partner =/


Errr.... ehhh..... yeah. We probably should.


----------



## Tao (Feb 29, 2012)

Other furs I've met say I do. I'm hyperactive, hypersexual, and I eat a loooooooooot but stay slender! I don't intentionally hop around and shout "I'M A CUTE RABBIT" in public, however


----------



## nereza (Feb 29, 2012)

yes and no.., one huge thing that separates me from my fursona is that my fursona is evil often drawn doing cruel things and setting things on fire and so forth.  its a fictional characters. I'm actually quite friendly and loving in real life i just have a love for creepy things 
in the yes sense my fursonas a lot more outgoing and bold then i am and a lot stronger those are traits  i try to pursue my self in reality
and like my fursona i love fire but I'm not a insane piro way in real life  ..but it be nice during these cold winters to have the ability to control it like my fursona (my fursonas a fire elemental  fantsay creature)


----------



## Auto-Fox (Feb 29, 2012)

Depends on the situation. Sometimes, I can be a lot like 'im; active, hyper, fennec-like I suppose, but most of the time I'm the exact opposite.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Mar 1, 2012)

JaguarSoul said:


> I dunno, this is kind of weird. Now my fursona is a jaguar and I feel a deep connection for jaguars...
> 
> ...So do you anyone here also get these "desires" to do things ur fursona would do? and how do u deal with it?



No, because that would suggest I'm as crazy as you.

What you should do to deal with it is focus on something REAL and NOT FICTIONAL, like saving up enough money to get a new car. 

In your case I might recommend a "Jaguar XF" seeing as you like jaguars so much.


----------



## .coma (Mar 1, 2012)

no


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 1, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> No, because that would suggest I'm as crazy as you.
> 
> What you should do to deal with it is focus on something REAL and NOT FICTIONAL, like saving up enough money to get a new car.
> 
> In your case I might recommend a "Jaguar XF" seeing as you like jaguars so much.



I approve. Those are some quality cars, dude.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 1, 2012)

Considering one of my 'sonas has a book that can alter the course of history and the other sona is an immortal being that also has a book that can bend the future... 

No. I don't wanna be a grey muzzle with such level arcane abilities. It sounds cool but in practice it would be the death of me.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 1, 2012)

Goronian said:


> You lucky-lucky bastards. I balloon if I so much as eat less, than four hours before sleep, let alone gorge like you do. And tomorrow I'm gonna be on a diet. Goddamnit.


That's a worse metabolism than mine.  :<  Then again, my failing "diet" could just me be not being disciplined enough to say no to a Coke.
On topic: I suppose being a cow wouldn't be too bad.  They serve a magnificent purpose and are cute as can be.  <3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2012)

Who wants to hit up Goldshire and disturb some RPers? :V

Everythime I log in I am being just like my character...An overpowered douchebag who pulls 20k+ DPS without even trying, that Death Grips you around like a peace pipe, and spreads diseases like a BOSS!


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 1, 2012)

I was level..... 67 DK I think when I pretty much defeated a level 75 Hunter.
He didn't stand too much of a chance. Curse blizzard for nerfing the unholy spec!


And curse me for giving up WoW and doing other things for awhile now =P


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2012)

Leitfaden said:


> I was level..... 67 DK I think when I pretty much defeated a level 75 Hunter.
> He didn't stand too much of a chance. Curse blizzard for nerfing the unholy spec!
> 
> 
> And curse me for giving up WoW and doing other things for awhile now =P



Eh, you are not missing anything. 
Back in da' day, everyone feared DKs and it was the common douchebag class if you had a level 55 already and/or if you hated playing your hunter. Then it was nerfed and Pallies were buffed after they added some leeway to the level 55 rule. :V

I do not miss having 20+ alliance DKs ass-fucking XR. :V


----------



## Aidy (Mar 1, 2012)

i think this thread went off topic quite a few pages back


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, they still haven't called me crazy =P


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> i think this thread went off topic quite a few pages back



It did, but let's try to keep it alive.
Would you act out your canine instincts, my friend? I have a hunter who needs a new pet. :V


----------



## Aidy (Mar 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It did, but let's try to keep it alive.
> Would you act out your canine instincts, my friend? I have a hunter who needs a new pet. :V



I'm a husky, you know I can't say no :v


----------



## Koronikov (Mar 1, 2012)

true but while you are busy being a hunter I'll do what sergals do Kill ALL THE THINGS and be a cannibal  ...minus the cannibalism imma be a viking  PRAISE BE TO ODIN


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> I'm a husky, you know I can't say no :v


When they see you, they will go "Awww" before they are mauled to death my the cutest husky evar! :V
Free Gnome treats. :3



Koronikov said:


> true but while you are busy being a hunter I'll do what sergals do Kill ALL THE THINGS and be a cannibal  ...minus the cannibalism imma be a viking  PRAISE BE TO ODIN



Pffftt, I am a Death Knight. If you eat me, you'll have a high chance of contracting AIDS...among other things.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2012)

Shaman are better than deathknights.

At least I like to pretend they are... :C


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Let's see, what's in the den today?
*Sees title of thread*
The usual.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2012)

Disc priest is where it's at

Also have you guys realized JS is a troll yet or am I the only one who thinks this


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Also have you guys realized JS is a troll yet or am I the only one who thinks this



As if one couldn't tell from the spelling of the thread title.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> As if one couldn't tell from the spelling of the thread title.



I don't know who you are and I'm not sure if I like you

Which is a step up from my normal automatic-distaste-for I seem so predisposed to dole out

Tell me a little about yourself


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 1, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> No, because that would suggest I'm as crazy as you.
> 
> What you should do to deal with it is focus on something REAL and NOT FICTIONAL, like saving up enough money to get a new car.
> 
> *In your case I might recommend a "Jaguar XF"* seeing as you like jaguars so much.



I'd recommend the "Jaguar XK", personally.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I don't know who you are and I'm not sure if I like you
> 
> Which is a step up from my normal automatic-distaste-for I seem so predisposed to dole out
> 
> Tell me a little about yourself



I guess I sounded a little condescending, sorry for that.
What would you like to know?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I guess I sounded a little condescending, sorry for that.
> What would you like to know?



Oh no, I did not mean to come across as sarcastic and reprimanding

I was sincere in my appreciation, ja?

and I dunno, what would you say about yourself


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Shaman are better than deathknights.
> 
> At least I like to pretend they are... :C



Sorry, I can't hear you over the corpse camping that I am doing. :V
DPS faster, scrub!




Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Also have you guys realized JS is a troll yet or am I the only one who thinks this



I thought that at first before he sent me a piece of his mind in retaliation of closing a couple of threads. :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I thought that at first before he sent me a piece of his mind in retaliation of closing a couple of threads. :V



Oh shit, was he... mad???


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Oh no, I did not mean to come across as sarcastic and reprimanding
> 
> I was sincere in my appreciation, ja?
> 
> and I dunno, what would you say about yourself



I would say that I've lurked around for months, and only felt the urge to speak now.
I'm listening to this right now (infinite loop).
I'm a hypocrite procrastinator (even NOW).
I can't think of anything else completely relevant.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2012)

oh well that's cool

I'm Tybby, nice to meet you

Do you perhaps have an FA page :3c


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> oh well that's cool
> 
> I'm Tybby, nice to meet you
> 
> Do you perhaps have an FA page :3c



I'm Tybis, but call me Tybis.

Imagine a necktie and a puddle of piss. Slice out said neck out of said tie, clean up that piss by replacing "p" with "b", and you get me (or how to pronounce my username anyway).

I have no FA page, I prefer dA.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Mar 1, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> I'd recommend the "Jaguar XK", personally.



I figured OP would want their jaguar sooner rather than later so I recommended the cheaper XF. The new XK is beautiful on the outside and fast, but the XF and XJ are beautiful outside, have a stunning interior, which the XK does not, and they're more practical.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I'm Tybis, but call me Tybis.
> 
> Imagine a necktie and a puddle of piss. Slice out said neck out of said tie, clean up that piss by replacing "p" with "b", and you get me (or how to pronounce my username anyway).
> 
> I have no FA page, I prefer dA.



Oh

My ty is ti, like

tim

without the m


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Oh shit, was he... mad???



Like someone shoved a broom stick up his....you get the idea. :V


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Oh
> 
> My ty is ti, like
> 
> ...



You seem disappointed?
Your words are all spaced out and stuff.
As if   you 

suddenly
             began

to 


talk
                                                 very


slow

     .

I'm not sure why I just thought that, but I did.
I just noticed that I'm so terribly off topic!

I sometimes imagine what my 'sona-thing is doing... They're all rocking out to some metal shtuff or something with heavy bass.
...at least, that's what I THINK skeleton-things do in their spare time, besides making cameos in every other rock-music album art.
So yeah, I want to do what my 'sona is doing every second of every day.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2012)

Tybis said:


> big post



oh, no
I just post with enjambment sometimes
when it feels right to

also I think the main topic is dumb and I'm sure no one minds if we hijack it to be social

I mean, WHERE ELSE could we have this one on one conversation


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> oh, no
> I just post with enjambment sometimes
> when it feels right to
> 
> ...



Ha ha! You seem alot more daring when it comes to spacing your words for emphasis. I've that irrational fear that some grammar-Nazi type would read my post, and seeing that it is "spacey", would post a gif. A 3D gif. A 3D gif that pops out of the screen and slaps spacey users.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 2, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I mean, WHERE ELSE could we have this one on one conversation



Private messages?


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Private messages?


SHUDDAP. :V

You're right though, but I hardly know how to operate these newfangled gadgets.
I hardly even know what these buttons do. What's this?
*Pushbutton*
*Cookie pops out*
SEE?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 2, 2012)

What kind of cookie?


----------



## Tybis (Mar 2, 2012)

The best kind of course!
Titty sprinkle delights.

What the HELL did I just type?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2012)

Welp, this went nowhere very quickly. :V


----------

